# When to have the screened bottom board open?



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I did install two hives 5.5 weeks ago in to the 8 frame garden hive. At that time we still had freezing temps at night. Nights going down to 26 regularly, even though it is normal for here. So I did put a thin piece of 1/4 inch plywood I had underneath the screened board to keep it warm for the packages I did install. Everything went fine they build comb, the queen laid, just like text book. I did install the second deep brood box and still keep on feeding them sugar water. New bees have emerged, but they are still house bees. In the meanwhile it has gotten warmer and nights are between 37-45 degrees. So now I wonder, if it is time to remove the plywood to open up the screened board? Do I do it now? Should I wait until it gets warmer at night? Or should I wait another 2-4 weeks so give them time to expand more for warm keeping? Daytime temps are 70-75 degrees. Mountain climate what can I say. The hives are in a partial shade location, because in summer we can get up to 100 degrees.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Here in San Francisco the weather is so unpredictable with the fog. It could be warm one day and then the fog rolls in and it's like winter for a week. I know this may be a little much but I remove the bottoms when it's sunny and then slide them back in during cold spells. A good temperature to remove them for me is 70 degrees. They start beading and fanning if it gets any warmer. 

For new packages I would leave them in until they grow enough to keep their brood warm. If you see bearding or fanning, they're telling you to remove it.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Unfamiliar with keeping bees in cold climes, but I can tell you that even here in the south we've noticed that packages build up much better if the board is in. In our coldest months, we get night temps of 37-45 degrees--sometimes even below freezing--but I never put the boards in on my established hives. I wouldn't want to pull the boards and shock them, and if they're still building up, no matter what the temp, I'd say leave the board alone. Once they really start flying and foraging and the comb has been built out really well, and the brood looks great, then pull out the boards. So far are the hives being in partial shade because of summer temps, we get up to those temps all the time in the summer, but my bees are in full sun just to aggravate the varroa and SHB. People are amazed that my bees don't beard and I give all the credit to slatted racks. I'm one of those who believe that ventilation's the key to a happy hive.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info about when to remove the boards. We live in the high desert of Oregon, it is a very dry climate and the local honey is thicker then glue. Up here they recommend to use partial shade locations. Plus our winters are harsh and the trees provide wind breaks. I have to mention that we have Ponderosa trees that are over 200 feet tall. This means no branches below 30 feet. The location I've chosen gives them full sun in the morning, partial shade during the day, and full sun in the evening. I do have to modify the boards. My husband got the wrong one that do not have a piece of wood to close it. I will have to cut some wood out of them and add some rails to make it happen. I will do that when it is time to remove the board. Perhaps I just buy one with a tray and board in it to check for mites. I plan on expanding next year anyway, so it is ok to have extra equipment.


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2009)

Never use a closure board summer or winter, unless doing a mite check.


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

I keep my SBB most of the time closed or just have a crack open in the back.
If we have a hot day at the coast I might open them for the day.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I have some boards with bottoms in them but I haven't used them yet. Haven't had a board in the bottom of an active hive winter or summer but I live in Texas where it's conserably warmer. We do get some nights in the teens but the bees seem to do just fine.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

The beeks here have it open in summer and closed in winter. I will have to ask about more details at the next meeting. Part of the reason is that we get very cold winters and we had a lot of nights going down to -10 F this winter. We even had days that only went up of 18F. Kind of unusual, but it does happen. Some move their hives down to CA for the winter months. Everyone wraps their hives for winter and leaves a small hole open near the top to moisture evaporate. I did get Carniolan bees for this climate. One beek has a German bee house, which I'm kind of leaning towards. A small insulated shed will work too.  It can be heated. It has access to the outside with little shoots that back against the bee hives entrance. Inside of the house they only have inner covers as lids, but it is blocked with a screen. The bees can get out when they want. It just protects them in winter from the real cold. He has some bee hives that stay in the house year round, and others that get moved out.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Peter,

Only Sith Lords speak in absolutes!


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney (Aug 17, 2010)

i kept mine open all year, except for about a month in late january/early february. didn't have any trouble. the hives that over-winter were out of the direct winter wind though.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I rarely close mine. Sometimes when I treat and sometimes in the winter.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We never close ours here. As long as you're hives aren't out in a windy area you could probably leave it open all winter.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I leave mine open all year, even winter.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

today for sure


----------

